# What is the difference between ENFJ type 2 and ENFP Type 2???



## Cacaia (Feb 5, 2018)

I know that many ENFPs who happen to be type 2s are actually mistyped as ENFJs....so....naturally, I am very curious about this: What do you guys think /know about this????
What sets the ENFP type 2 apart from the ENFJ type 2???
Thanks in advance!:crazy:


----------



## Westy365 (Jun 21, 2012)

I'd say the Jungian functions would be the main difference—they're completely different, so that would be your clue (though I can see how a Type 2 ENFP could come off as an ENFJ).

I suppose that FeNi would go around helping people differently than NeFi (though I don't currently have an example or a detailed explanation for this).


----------



## misfortuneteller (Apr 4, 2015)

I think that the ENFP 2s tend to be 2w3s and ENFJs can be either 2w1 or 2w3s. 

Example of a 2w3 ENFP:
Phoebe Halliwell from Charmed

Example of a a 2w3 ENFJ:
Will Schuester from Glee

I think the ExFJ 2s tend to be the typical humanitarian 2s and the ExFP 2s tend to be the more self-involved ones but they are still obviously 2s. They are a lot more selfless than the average ExFPs are but they may suffer from more obvious signs of giving to get as opposed to the ExFJ 2s.


----------



## Full_fathom_4 (Jan 23, 2018)

How does either help a 2 see how they drive people away? or help them to let go of contriving fictitious love?


----------



## havingadventures (Jul 16, 2017)

Full_fathom_4 said:


> How does either help a 2 see how they drive people away? or help them to let go of contriving fictitious love?


I’m going to stay posted because I’m interested in any responses you get  good question! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Interpretatio Socionica (Aug 14, 2017)

I have yet to meet an ENFP 2 who is not mistyped.


----------



## havingadventures (Jul 16, 2017)

Interpretatio Socionica said:


> I have yet to meet an ENFP 2 who is not mistyped.


Really? That’s interesting because I’m an ENFP type 2. In what way do you feel we’re mistyped? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Castelo (May 28, 2017)

Interpretatio Socionica said:


> I have yet to meet an ENFP 2 who is not mistyped.


There's literally nothing in that combination that excludes one type from the other.


----------



## Interpretatio Socionica (Aug 14, 2017)

havingadventures said:


> Really? That’s interesting because I’m an ENFP type 2. In what way do you feel we’re mistyped?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'd say essentially all ENFPs are 7, and essentially all 2s are ESFJ.


----------



## Interpretatio Socionica (Aug 14, 2017)

Mr Castelo said:


> There's literally nothing in that combination that excludes one type from the other.


Yes there is. 2 is Fe, and ENFPs don't consciously use Fe.


----------



## Mr Castelo (May 28, 2017)

Interpretatio Socionica said:


> Yes there is. 2 is Fe, and ENFPs don't consciously use Fe.


How is 2 exclusively Fe? 2s want to be liked and be given attention, therefore they try to lure in/seduce others through kindness and other means, that's all there it is to it. Motivation =/= cognitive process.


----------



## Interpretatio Socionica (Aug 14, 2017)

Mr Castelo said:


> How is 2 exclusively Fe? 2s want to be liked and be given attention, therefore they try to lure in/seduce others through kindness and other means, that's all there it is to it. Motivation =/= cognitive process.


What you're describing I see as Fe motivation. Cognitive process directly influences motivation.


----------



## Mr Castelo (May 28, 2017)

Interpretatio Socionica said:


> What you're describing I see as Fe motivation. Cognitive process directly influences motivation.


So every Fe user is type 2? That's just dumb. And no, what I described is definitely not exclusive to Fe. If you see it that way, I guess you and I have very different definitions of Fe.


----------



## havingadventures (Jul 16, 2017)

Mr Castelo said:


> How is 2 exclusively Fe? 2s want to be liked and be given attention, therefore they try to lure in/seduce others through kindness and other means, that's all there it is to it. Motivation =/= cognitive process.



Side note: that’s what UNHEALTHY 2’s do. Very important detail for differentiation. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Castelo (May 28, 2017)

havingadventures said:


> Side note: that’s what UNHEALTHY 2’s do. Very important detail for differentiation.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's their fixation, so I'd say it's fairly average behavior. It all depends on the extent in which they indulge in this kind of behavior.


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

havingadventures said:


> Side note: that’s what UNHEALTHY 2’s do. Very important detail for differentiation.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No, that's every 2 that's ever existed, in one way or another

Fe is not the same as 2, 2 can be any mbti (some are probably more rare and some harder to recognoze) and Fe definitely doesn't have to be 2.

edit: ah, sorry, thought you were @Interpretatio Socionica :blushed:
But first part still stands, that's just how 2 is, people are generally around average health level, no one's so healthy that they have absolutely no fixation


----------



## havingadventures (Jul 16, 2017)

Mr Castelo said:


> That's their fixation, so I'd say it's fairly average behavior. It all depends on the extent in which they indulge in this kind of behavior.


It’s impossible to have a real conversation about this considering (I assume) that you are not a 2 yourself and so therefore cannot possibly offer any real information on the subject except what you’ve possibly read on the internet. Suffice it to say, there are many misinterpretations. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## havingadventures (Jul 16, 2017)

Vixey said:


> No, that's every 2 that's ever existed, in one way or another
> 
> Fe is not the same as 2, 2 can be any mbti (some are probably more rare and some harder to recognoze) and Fe definitely doesn't have to be 2.
> 
> ...


With the risk of sounding redundant, misinterpretations of the 2 behaviour is monumentally disappointing. Every type has their bad sides, but 2’s seem to take the heat more often than their fair share. I’ve been disappointed in this. “Typing” people should lead to more understanding, not more finger pointing. We’re all reaching and striving (I would hope) to be our best selves. 
No I don’t manipulate to get attention, no I don’t guilt anyone into loving me. I’m assertive, and know I’m deserving of love (as all human beings inherently are). Yes, I love a lot and yes I give a lot. But I live by the principle found in the quote “The true meaning of life is to plant trees, under whose shade you do not expect to sit.” (Nelson Henderson) Which means, give for the sake of giving. Do not give to get. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Castelo (May 28, 2017)

havingadventures said:


> It’s impossible to have a real conversation about this considering (I assume) that you are not a 2 yourself and so therefore cannot possibly offer any real information on the subject except what you’ve possibly read on the internet. Suffice it to say, there are many misinterpretations.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well, I'm certainly not pulling this out of my ass, and I'm pretty sure that you're the one misinterpreting things. What I said wasn't meant to be an attack on 2s as you seem to be perceiving it, I wasn't saying that all 2s are manipulative and selfish. But fair enough, we should just drop this conversation because I don't feel the need of explaining myself further.


----------



## Rose for a Heart (Nov 14, 2011)

Interpretatio Socionica said:


> Yes there is. 2 is Fe, and ENFPs don't consciously use Fe.


I don’t really agree with this. I personally feel like even INFP 2 isn’t that rare. And 2 isn’t “Fe”...


----------

